# Fungal/Bacterial Infection Update *PICS*



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have been doing water change, 5 lbs of salt the previous week, fed (Avitral) suplement/vitamins, stopped salt treatment, re-constructed the filteration (will soon filter 1800+ GPH/hr), and cycling a tank at the momment for the 3 Pirayas to use as an ICU tank. Just hope that after I get all these set up, that the 3 Pirayas will still be kick'in.

Heres are updated pics on 3 new Pirayas that, I guess, has caught the infection. They are 10"/13"/14". Since the last death, these guys started showing the same symptoms of the Piraya before it died previously (all other Ps dont look affected). If you look closelt at the pics, blotches are forming, body sores, discoloration, HITH has appeared, heavy breathing, and swimming aimlessly.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The Piraya on the bottom has been swimming in an 80 degree angle for the longest, while the guy on top just stays up there


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Discoloration on the body.. 14"er


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

They swim aimlessly, bumping into anything..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Holy! I hope everything works out. That must be a nightmare rhom. I feel for ya man.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

good luck w/ the new filtration and hope your fish get better. they look good regardless of the infection.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

damn man. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Speechless...









Take caution (for yourself) when moving fish or doing any type of tank maintenance. Make sure you don't have any cuts on your hands and use rubber gloves if necessary. Keep us updated...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Try Mardel MarOxy ASAP, only thing that saved my Rhom when he had a fungus infection.

Here he is weak, leaning on the bottom of the tank. The fungus got even worse over the next couple days, with fungus covering his side and eye. Then I used the MarOxy (in the next pic). Hope it helps, good luck


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Here he is a few weeks after recovery from almost certain death.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks you guys.. Im keeping my prayers and fingers crossed.

watermonst3rs, what other symptoms, aside from what you mentioned, occured. Ive also tried Maracyn II for 3 days and still didnt do the job. I think that the infection is more in the lines of internal. But I will try your method.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I tried Maracyn-Two, Pimafix, Melafix and Coppersafe. Along with regular water changes and salt. None worked and my fish got extremely ill, would not eat was lying on the bottom of the tank and started to grow fungus on his side and had cloudy eyes with torn fins. I read up on what he may have had and my bro-in law told me to use MarOxy for true fungus and bacterial infections and it started working immediately. I couldn't find it at a LFS I ordered it off Ebay. Good luck.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hard to see that beautiful shoal , and indevidual fish in rough shape, such beautiful animals, to be brought down by an infection is hard to look at , ill cross my fingers for yah , good luck with it, and if i were u , i would , just triple dose the tank with hagen ( cycle) , and put all the other non afected fish in it, dont even wait, also dose the quarantine tank , i would keep the healty ones in that tank one second longer than u have to ,


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

micus said:


> hard to see that beautiful shoal , and indevidual fish in rough shape, such beautiful animals, to be brought down by an infection is hard to look at , ill cross my fingers for yah , good luck with it, and if i were u , i would , just triple dose the tank with hagen ( cycle) , and put all the other non afected fish in it, dont even wait, also dose the quarantine tank , i would keep the healty ones in that tank one second longer than u have to ,


 definitely was sad to look at.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Wow....I feel for you Rhom








I hope your P's get well soon. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you man


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Damn rhom, I hope everything works out man







I'd hate to see you lose anymore especially at that size. Keep us updated and I've got my fingers crossed as well. Good luck.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

See if this info helps any:

Chemicals

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dimethyl (2,2,2,Trichloro-1-Hydroxyethyl) Phosphonate
An organophosphorous insecticide

Also called Trichlorfon, Dylox, Metriphonate, Dyacide

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Medications

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dyacide (Aquatronics)

What it treats:

Gill Flukes 
Hook Worms 
Fish Lice (Argulus) 
Parasitic Copepods (incl. Ergasilus) 
Ecto-Parasites 
Small Moving White Specks on Fish Body 
Pinpoint Sores 
Tricodina 
Monogenetic and Digenetic Trematodes 
NOTE: DO NOT USE ON FISH THAT ARE CHEMICALLY SENSITIVE such as: 
Silver Dollars 
Rays 
Bala Sharks 
Arowanas 
Tinfoil Barbs 
Hemiodus 
Piranha 
Most Silver Scaled Fish 
Ingredients:

Dimethyl (2,2,2,Trichloro-1-Hydroxyethyl) Phosphonate 
Manufacturer's Recommended Dosage: 
1 tablet for each 10 gallons, every other day for 5 days (3 treatments are suggested). Repeat full treatment in 3 days if necessary.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Clout (Aquarium Products)
What it treats: 
Ick 
Hydra 
Leeches 
Planaria 
Hexamita 
Epistylis 
Trichodina 
Tetrahymena 
Body Fungus 
Fish Lice (Argulus) 
Monodigenetic and Digenetic Flukes 
Parasitic Copepods 
Lernia (Anchor Worms)

NOTE: Use cautiously with Piranhas, marine Sharks, and Lionfish. Change water at sign of stress. 
Claims not to affect pH and will not interrupt nitrification.

Ingredients: 
4-[P-(dimethylamino)-O-phenylbenzylidene]-2 
5-cyclohexadien-1-xylidene dimethylammonium chloride 
Dimethyl (2,2,2,Trichloro-1-Hydroxyethyl) Phosphonate 
1,2,dimethyl-5-nitroimidazole 
Manufacturer's Recommended Dosage:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Formalite I (Aquatronics)
Prevents and controls external parasites on fish. Broad spectrum anti-protozoan agent 
What it treats:

Collapsed Fins 
Body Shimmy 
White Body Blotches 
Cryptocaryon 
Oodinium 
White Spots 
Ich 
Velvet 
Trichodina 
Chilodonella

NOTE: DO NOT USE ON MALACHITE SENSITIVE FISH such as 
Silver Dollars 
Clown Loaches 
Scaleless Fish 
Most Silver Scaled Fish 
Do not use in the presence of invertebrates.

Ingredients:

Formaldehyde 15% 
Malachite Green 
Copper Sulfate 
Manufacturer's Recommended Dosage:

Add 1 drop to each net gallon of water. Treat every other day for 5 days (3 treatments are suggested). Repeat full treatment in 3 days if necessary.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fluke Tabs (Aquarium Products)

What it treats:

Tapeworms 
Parasitic Copepods 
Lernaea (Anchor Worms) 
Gyrodactylus (Body Flukes) 
Dactylogyrus (Gill Flukes) 
Argulus (Fish Louse) 
Capillaria & Other Trematodes 
NOTE: Not for use in a "reef" aquarium or with invertebrates! Use with caution on Piranhas, Metynnis species, scaleless fish, Marine Sharks and Lionfish; and change 75% of the water upon signs of stress!

Ingredients in each 500 mg. tablet: 
methyl-5-benzoyl-benzi-midazole-2-carbamate 
Dimethyl (2,2,2,Trichloro-1-Hydroxyethyl) Phosphonate 
Manufacturer's Recommended Dosage:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

General Cure (Aquarium Pharmaceuticals)
What it treats: Effective against a wide variety of parasitic diseases. 
Velvet (Oodinium) 
Hole-in-the-head (Hexamita) 
Gill Worms (Dactylogyrus) 
Fish Lice (Argulus) 
Anchor Worm (Lernia) 
Ingredients: each capsule contains 
76 mg. Metronidazole 
27 mg. Copper Sulfate 
8 mg. Trichlorfon 
Manufacturer's Recommended Dosage:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hex-A-Mit (Aquatronics)
What it treats: 
White Dots or Body Velvet 
Holes in Head or Sinus Area 
Weight Loss 
Not Eating & Wasting Away 
Unexplained Fish Death 
Marine Ich or Protozoans 
Hexamita (Octomitus) 
Discus Disease 
Angel & Cichlid Disease 
Fresh & Marine Protozoan

Ingredients: 
250 mg. Capsules of Water Soluble Metronidazole Activity 
Manufacturer's Recommended Dosage: 
1 tablet for each 10 gallons, every other day for 5 days (3 treatments are suggested). Repeat full treatment in 3 days if necessary.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Naladin (Aquatronics)
What it treats: 
Erratic Swimming and Whirling 
Abdominal Swelling 
Rapid Breathing or Gasping 
Loss of Color 
Neon, Cardinal, and Tetra Disease 
Small and Baby Fish Disease 
Wasting Away 
Cichlid Disease 
Ingredients: 
200 mg. Capsules of Water Soluble Naladixic Acid Activity 
Manufacturer's Recommended Dosage: 
Open capsule and introduce powder directly into tank. Use 1 capsule for each 10 gallons. After 24 hours change 50% of the water. One treatment is usually sufficient. Repeat treatment is NOT recommended.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Neomycin (Aquatronics)
What it treats: 
Open Sores 
Internal Swelling 
Color & Weight Loss 
Anabantid Disorders 
Body Distortion 
Body & Fin Rot 
Furunculosis 
Gourami Disease 
Columnaris 
Guppy Disease 
Bacterial Infections 
Ingredients: 
200 mg. Capsules of Water Soluble Neomycin Sulfate Activity 
Manufacturer's Recommended Dosage: 
1 tablet for each 10 gallons, every other day for 5 days (3 treatments are suggested). Repeat full treatment in 3 days if necessary.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Penicillin (Aquatronics)
What it treats: 
Cloudy or Protruding Eyes 
Cottony Growths on Mouth, Body, or Fins 
Sores on Mouth or Eyes 
Ingredients: 
250 mg. Tablets of Water Soluble Potassium Penicillin Activity 
Manufacturer's Recommended Dosage: 
Introduce tablet directly into tank. 1 tablet for each 10 gallons, every other day for 5 days (3 treatments are suggested). Repeat full treatment in 3 days if necessary. 
Precautions: 
Some people are allergic to Penicillin. Packaging permits releasing tablets into tank without touching tablets. If allergic, do not put hands in tank for 3 days after treatment.

Dave Hardy --- [email protected] --- Last modified 12/03/97


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Damm, I've never seen an outbreak that bad.














I hope things get better for you and your fish. I know you're doing all you can so just like everyone else, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------

